# My new little one



## vyper (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww isn't he cute. :lol: Dont know the exact weight. Still waiting for my .01 interval scale to come in the mail. Recovered from some fiber cpu's. Next will be the ceramics.











*edited - pic size was dinky 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like it could use some serious refining. Can you detail what you did?
Not trying to make you look bad, just hoping to have you learn more about getting gold pure. 

Things to look for (when seeking high purity) 
Shiny surface, very gold in color.
No frosted surface.
Pipe. 
A melting dish that has no discoloration aside from a purple/pink haze

Harold


----------



## vyper (Jun 14, 2012)

This one will be going back into the AR in the future it was only dropped once. Just wanted to show the wife something so she would leave me alone for a little while. It does have a small pipe on the top but my camera is garbage so its not really visible. The cpu's where nitric leached, incinerated, then AR. Did notice a greenish tint to the AR though so still some copper Im guessing. Next few batches of gold powder will be kept unmelted till a sizeable amount is amassed then this nugget will be rerefined and metled with the rest of it. Guess I was rushing a bit to show her something tangable. Thanks for your help Harold. You guys are the best.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you delete the picture cause I can't see it. Now I recheck I can see the picture. Is it ok if I download you picture so when I get my first button to go by.


----------



## Geo (Jun 14, 2012)

vyper said:


> This one will be going back into the AR in the future it was only dropped once. Just wanted to show the wife something so she would leave me alone for a little while. It does have a small pipe on the top but my camera is garbage so its not really visible. The cpu's where nitric leached, incinerated, then AR. Did notice a greenish tint to the AR though so still some copper Im guessing. Next few batches of gold powder will be kept unmelted till a sizeable amount is amassed then this nugget will be rerefined and metled with the rest of it. Guess I was rushing a bit to show her something tangable. Thanks for your help Harold. You guys are the best.
> 
> Happy Hunting.



leached in nitric? the base metal of the pins is Kovar which is iron based. nitric leach really doesnt do as well with them than just plain hcl. next time, give them a hard boil in hcl. it may take all day, so keep adding hcl when it evaporates down. it will digest the Kovar better.

as far as incinerating, if your going straight to AR without doing any other washes or prep work (except with just water to rinse salt) theres really no need to incinerate when going from nitric to AR. Harold says there's not enough chlorine in tap water to make a difference.


----------



## vyper (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help Geo. Next batch I run I will do the hot HCL. Will definitely be alot cheaper route.


----------

